# Frost Quakes



## dlague (Jan 17, 2014)

I heard one of these the other day and was curious when I saw an article on it!  The article was interesting but the comments section was a riot!

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/icequakes-cause-earth-to-crack/21985456

Look for commentor - Nicole Binns ·  Top Commenter · Works at McDonald's (Will Rogers Turnpike) - now I have seen it all!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow, the nut jobs came out for that one.


----------

